# minimalistic text help



## angman619 (Jan 2, 2012)

can someone please send me the sizings for the minimalistic text, its very annoying spending an hour on trying to figure out how the heck to make the time go vertically all the way down my screen, also i cant seem to fing the hidden dock to where no icons at all show up on my homsecreen


----------

